
Schism, a self-hosting Scheme to WebAssembly compiler - pjmlp
https://github.com/google/schism
======
neilv
This seems like a good proof-of-concept. Proper implementation of tail calls
was one of my concerns, and it looks like they're relying on an experimental
Wasm feature in this approach.

~~~
kristianp
It also uses experimental reference types (1). Tail calls at (2).

The schism creator also provided feedback on the WA github at (3).

1\.
[https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/5166497248837632](https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/5166497248837632)

2\.
[https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/5423405012615168](https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/5423405012615168)

3\. [https://github.com/WebAssembly/tail-
call/issues/5](https://github.com/WebAssembly/tail-call/issues/5)

